# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 12] Erreur OLE Excel

## moussmouss

Bonjour,

Mon appli est en PB12.0.

Afin d'avoir des graphes sympas sur certains crans, j'ai insr des graphes Excel en OLE dans mes fenetres. Comme c'est tout beau, les utilisateurs, toujours plus gourmands, nous ont demand de pouvoir exporter ces donnes dans un fichier excel, et de pouvoir imprimer tout a, donc on a mis le fichier un peu mieux en forme, notamment en modifiant le nom des onglets du fichier.

Ainsi le code suivant a t fait aprs moultes autres actions du mme type (changement de font, dplacement de graph, encadrement, etc..), et bien sr avant d'enregistrer et de fermer l'objet :


```

```

Ca fonctionne super.... sauf sur le poste d'un gars ou je rcupre l'erreur suivante :



> Error accessing object property name at ligne 184 in fonction...


 La ligne 184 est celle copie ci-dessus.

Quelqu'un aurait-il des axes de recherche pour identifier le problme que je ne rencontre que sur un poste (Dis autrement a marche nickel sur plein d'autres). Ca sent une option excel  la con, ou un truc dans ce genre...

Merci  vous tous si vous avez des ides.

----------


## tchoul

Bonjour,

Je souhaite vrifier si la connexion  un scanner se passe bien :

IF ole_1.object.sourcecount <= 0 THEN 
...

Mais j'ais une erreur de type "  error accessing external object property sourcecount  "

Pourriez-vous m'aider SVP ?

----------

